# Canon 7D - Help!!



## PhotoNewbie1561 (Jul 20, 2011)

I have researched DSLR's for about a year now - on and off - almost half-halfheartedly.  Over the last three months, I've become more aware that the photos I'm taking of my kids with a regular P&S aren't cutting it.

So, I finally decided to make a purchase; it was between a Canon T3i or Canon 7D.  I realize NOW (after I've submitted the order) that I may have made a mistake.  I ordered the Canon 7D, which from what I understand - is for people that are more familiar with a DSLR.  

Now, let me explain what I'm wanting to accomplish with a Digital SLR initially: I love my kids, and I take a TON of pictures.  I want to be able to take a picture of my kids - focus in on them, make my subject crystal clear, and blur the background to the degree that I want.  

Please don't mistake me for an idiot: I know the [very] basics of a DSLR.  

Here is what my camera is coming with:
Canon 7D
EF-S 28-135mm USM standard zoom lens (f/3.5-5.6mm)

Is that camera and lens going to help me accomplish what I want? Without it being a ridiculously complicated procedure to do?  If so, is there someone out there with this camera that can walk me through it?

I'm sure once I'm through the novelty of THAT, I'll want to learn more about my camera. Right now, my focus (hahahaha) is on my kids. 

Now, if the 28-135mm lens isn't going to cut it, do you recommend a different one for portraits? (Or what I want to do with my pictures?)  I do realize that I should probably get a f/1.2 or f/1.4, correct?  Any recommendations would be superb.  

And any of you REALLY know this camera, please feel free to give other advice.

Thank you!!!! Have a blessed day!

~*S*~


----------



## Destin (Jul 21, 2011)

That lens will do it MUCH better than a P&S, however you may look into getting a 50mm 1.8. It's like $100 I think, maybe a little more, and will have great bokeh (background blur) when shot at a wide aperture. 

The 7d is a GREAT camera, that is suitable for advanced photographers. But It's pretty user friendly for beginners too, I think you'll be alright.


----------



## PhotoNewbie1561 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 21, 2011)

The 7D is an amazing camera. (It is currently my main camera) It will do whatever you want it to and I would bet you'll never grow out of it.  The T3i will do everything you want it to also. If you want to save cash, cancel your order and get the T3i. If you want a camera to learn and grow with, keep the 7D and learn. 


Here's some great links.

http://www.7dpro.com/s1/

Canon DLC: Gallery: EOS 7D On-Camera Tutorials

How to Setup Your Canon 7D

I wish you all the best.


----------

